# Sir Vape: Rocket Fuel Vapes Juice



## Sir Vape (8/10/14)

It's on its way .....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (8/10/14)

When?


----------



## Noddy (8/10/14)

And what flavours? Hope you getting the tobacco's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (8/10/14)

Awesome news @Sir Vape! Will you be bringing in 18mg nic? Size of the bottles? Pricing?


----------



## kevkev (8/10/14)

Lekker man!


----------



## Sir Vape (8/10/14)

Will post flav profiles and details in the next day or so. Should be here +- 16th Oct


----------



## TylerD (9/10/14)

Great stuff!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/10/14)

Great to hear! I've received some of their products in the Zamplebox and will definitely order some Peachy Keen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (9/10/14)

This look very nice  https://rocketfuelvapes.com/eliquid/harleys-blend-tobacco/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

Nice going man!

Good luck and am looking forward to trying them!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

